# Welches Headset+Soundkarte für 350-400



## WasiliG (16. November 2011)

*Welches Headset+Soundkarte für 350-400*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir einen Rechner zusammen gestellt der bald bestellt wird.
Ich hätte so an die 300-350€ für ein Headset+Soundkarte übrig.
Evtl auch ein bischen mehr falls es sich lohnt. Überwiegend wird das
Headset zum spielen genutzt, aber auch zum Musik hören und genau
da soll es sich auch lohnen hinein zu investieren. Von Rock über RnB
bishin zu Klassik höre ich eigentlich alles, und ich liebe klare Töne.

Hatte mir das Beyerdynamic Headset MMX 300 rausgesucht, allerdings
wird sich kaum sein Potenzial bei einer ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 
Onboard Soundkarte rausholen lassen. Ich höre eigentlich immer 
Musik wenn ich nicht gerade arbeite, weswegen ich bereit bin so viel
zu investieren. Habe auch gehört das gute Stereo Headsets nicht zu 
schlagen sind, deswegen würde ich diese einem 5.1 oder 7.1 vor-
ziehen.

Das Headset sollte folgendes aufjedenfall haben:
-Ohrumschließend
-für größere Ohren geeignet
-Bass spielt keine große Rolle, eher exzellente Audiowiedergabe
-Ordentliche Ortung wäre auch gut, muss aber nicht sein
-Tragekomfort sollte akzeptabel bis exzellent sein

Evtl. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
WasiliG


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Wenn Du Musikliebhaber bist, dann kauf Dir auf keinen Fall ein Headset, denn die kosten viel zu viel für das, was sie bringen. Da hast Du teilweise Headsets, die technisch identisch sind mit Kopfhörern des gleichen Herstellers und nur wegen des Mic dann zB 30-50% mehr kosten. Bei einem 60€-Headset ist das vlt egal, aber wenn Du dann 160€ für Headset zahlst mit einem Sound, den ein 100€ Kopfhörer auch bringen würde, wird es echt schon Quatsch. Denn nur für Skype, Teamspeak usw. reicht ein Ansteck- oder Standmic für 20€ völlig aus, und die Mics an den Headsets sind in aller Regel auch eher "billige" Mics. 

Wenn ein Headset dann auch noch USB hat, zahlst Du natürlich die dort integrierte Soundkarte mit. Fall es sogar NUR USB hat, wäre eine extra Soundkarte im PC für das Headset zudem nutzlos. 

Das MMX 300 ist zwar - verglichen mit anderen Headsets - wirklich gut. Nur: eine Kombi aus normalem Kopfhörer + separates Mic ist deutlich preiswerter bzw. Du würdest für den Preis was besseres bekommen. Leider kenn ich mich bei "teuren" Kopfhörern nicht so gut aus, aber neben bayerdynamik sind auch zB AKG sehr gut.

Als Soundkarte würd ich - sofern Du keine analogen 5.1-Boxen benutzen willst - dann eine Asus Xonar Essence STX nehmen Asus Xonar Essence STX interne PCIe High Fidelity: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör , welche auch einen "richtigen" Kopfhörerausgang bietet, also einen richitger Kopfhörerverstärker hat. Zudem hat die Dolby Headphone, damit kannst Du bei Spielen (sofern die das nicht selber schon machen) auch mit nur Stereokopfhörern ein funktionierendes Surround genießen. Mehr dazu kannst Du auch hier auf Seite 2 des Artikels lesen: Ohren auf! Kauftipps für Headsets und Soundkarten für Battlefield 3, Modern Warfare 3 und Co. - Headsets und Soundkarten: Surroundsound mit Stereokopfhörern  Wie gut die Sache funktioniert, hat nicht nur mit den Kopfhörern zu tun: selbst mit 40€-Headsets loben viele Spieler die Tatsache, dass man Gegner gut orten kann. Allerdings kann es bei manchen Leuten "Ohrbedingt" dann vlt. doch nicht richtig funktionieren. 

Etwas preiswerter und auch mit analogem 5.1-Ausgängen wäre die D2X: ASUS Xonar D2X, PCIe x1 (90-YAA055-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland die hat aber glaub ich keinen extra Kpofhörerverstärker. 

Und evlt. würde es Dir sogar reichen, eine 50€-Karte zu nehmen und dafür vlt. dann für den Kopfhörer mehr auszugeben. Hängt auch davon ab, wie gut und wichtig Deine Boxen sind, falls Du denn welche benutzen willst.


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. November 2011)

Hi. Das Thema gehört eigentlich unter kaufberatung, und es ist immer schwer bei audio produkten etwas zu empfehlen, da jeder ein anderen gehör hat.
Ich empfehle dir bei der Summe zu Kopfhörern zu greifen und nicht zu einem Headset.
Das MMX300 basiert auf dem DT770 ist aber wesentlich teurer. Der DT880 hat einen viel klareren Klang und ist weniger badewanne als die beiden zuvor genannten 
Deshalb würde ich sagen:
Kopfhörer:
Beyerdynamic Dt880 Pro
oder AKG K701
(beide bestellen und den, der dir weniger zusagt zurückschicken)
+
Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip

Soundkarte:
Asus Xonar Essence STX interne PCIe


----------



## WasiliG (16. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, ich werde mich erstmal durch alles durchlesen 

Ich würde gerne bei mindfactory bestellen, falls sich jemand mit den dort
angebotenen Headsets/Kopfhörern auskennt fänd ich super 

Tut mir Leid wenn das der falsche Bereich ist, evtl lässt sich das Theme ja
verschieben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
WasiliG


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Bei Mindfactory gäb es von Beyerdynamik den DT 770 oder DT 990. AKG führen die wohl nicht, die Firma ist ursprünlich auch eher aus dem Musik-Producerbereich bekannt. 

Als Mic gibt es dort ebenfalls das von Zalman Zalman Mikrofon ZM-MIC1 3,5mm Klinkenstecker Schwarz/Silber - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Und die Essence STX gibt es auch bei mindfactory. Die gibt es übrigens für PCI oder PCIe für jeweils ca 144€ - ist an sich egal, welche Du nimmst, außer Dein Mainboard hat von einer der beiden Sorten keinen Slot frei.


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. November 2011)

Caseking oder Hardwareversand sind preiswerte und zuverlässige Anbieter.
Als Soundkarte wäre ne Creative Sound Blaster auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. November 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Caseking oder Hardwareversand sind preiswerte und zuverlässige Anbieter.
> Als Soundkarte wäre ne Creative Sound Blaster auch nicht schlecht...


 
der käsekönig ist alles andere als billig, aber zuverlässig, also ähnlich wie alternate 
und ne creative als musik soundkarte für klassik zu empfehlen ist mehr als dreist.

ich habe nicht ohne grund thomann rausgesucht, du hast da 30tage rückgabe recht, so kannst du die kopfhörer ausgiebig testen


----------



## WasiliG (16. November 2011)

Vielen Dank, ich bin wirklich auf Expertenrat angewiesen. Ich habe mir so um die 40-50 Reviews zu
verschiedenen Headsets durchgelesen bis ich gemerkt habe das es einen riesen Unterschied gibt
zwischen "Gamer"Headsets und Stereokopfhörern. Dachte mit dem MMX 300 wäre es ein guter
Griff...

Nunja, ich werde wohl zur ASUS Xonar D2X greifen und das Zalman Micro ist auch schon drinn.
Wo sind die Unterschiede zwischen dem DT770 und dem DT990? Würde die D2X ausreichen oder
geht potenzial verloren?


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. November 2011)

Ach ja, sorry, das mit der Klassik hab ich überlesen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

WasiliG schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ich bin wirklich auf Expertenrat angewiesen. Ich habe mir so um die 40-50 Reviews zu
> verschiedenen Headsets durchgelesen bis ich gemerkt habe das es einen riesen Unterschied gibt
> zwischen "Gamer"Headsets und Stereokopfhörern. Dachte mit dem MMX 300 wäre es ein guter
> Griff...
> ...


 der 990 ist halt nochmal hochwertiger. Ob die D2X ausreicht, ist schwer zu sagen. Also: "ausreichen" würde die auf jeden Fall, aber es kann gut sein - wenn Du die D2X mit der Essence mal direkt vergleichst - dass die Essence dann nochmal besser klingt und es Dir den Aufpreis wert ist. Die Essence ist halt als Stereokarte konzipiert und besonders für guten Sound ausgelegt, während die D2X eher für Multimedia und Surround ausgelegt ist, aber natürlich trotzdem einen deutlich besseren Klang bietet als eine Karte für zB 60€.

Ist aber schwer zu sagen, ob der Unterschied so groß ist, dass Du das dann auch mit den betreffenden Kopfhörern merkst. 

HAST Du denn nun auch Boxen oder nicht, und wenn ja: welche?


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. November 2011)

audio produkte kann man nicht testen. klingt für jedes ohr anders - also einfach weg damit, fatal1ty kann mir 500x sagen, dass sein gam0r headset das geilste is und man mehr skill hat, aber hifi kopfhörer sind da um längen überlegen.
wg. der frage mit den 2 KH. einfach beide bestellen und den der dir nicht so gut taugt zurückschicken.


----------



## WasiliG (16. November 2011)

Ja ich habe welche aber nichts weltbewegendes. Meistens habe ich an der Anlage meines Vaters Musik gehört.
Musik werde ich dann wohl nur noch durch die Kopfhörer hören, die Boxen eventuell irgendwann gegen gute 
ersetzen.
Logitech Aktivboxen Z-323 2.1 System 30W RMS Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Es geht mir eigentlich nur um die Kopfhörer<->Soundkarte Beziehung

@quak
Das ist mir leider nicht möglich...


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. November 2011)

für diese boxen würde ich nichtmal ne soundkarte verwenden 

und darf ich fragen, warum das nicht möglich ist? der DT990 ist zwar hochwertiger klingt aber imho noch mehr nach badewanne als der dt770.


----------



## WasiliG (16. November 2011)

Weil die Bestellung per Finanzierung laufen soll. Bin Student und die Familie will mir nen kleinen gefallen tun


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Also, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die 770er für Dich auch schon extrem gut klingen würden. Mit so einem Kopfhörer hättest Du besseres Equipment als sicherlich 95% der normalen Konsumenten. Ich kenne kaum jemand, der Kopfhörer für mehr als 50-60€ hat, da bin ich mit meinem AKG für 120€ schon ein Exot  

und selbst WENN die 990er Dir dann besser gefallen würden: wenn Du sie nie testest, wirst Du es auch nie erfahren, so dass es an sich egal ist. Irgendwas NOCH besseres kann man halt so gut wie immer finden, wenn man nur lang genug sucht. Ich würd daher die 770er nehmen, die reichen mit Sicherheit völlig aus und klingen in jedem Falle gut, und garantiert besser als ein Headset zu einem ähnlichen Preis.


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. November 2011)

Eine finanzierung bei so einem "geringen" kaufpreis? okay, wenn ihr meint.

würde dann auch den dt 770 nehmen wenn du es nicht testen kannst.

€: du kannst ja mal nachfragen, wie es mit rücktritt innerhalb von 14tagen bei MF aussieht mit finanzierung, wie das läuft usw.


----------



## WasiliG (16. November 2011)

Alles klar, dann wirds das DT770 

Wenn möglich würd eich halt gern den Preis ein bischen runterhaun,
durch die Soundkarte.


> Die Essence ist halt als Stereokarte konzipiert und besonders für guten Sound ausgelegt


Gibt es keine günstigere Alternative? So wie ich das mitbekommen habe dominieren Asus und Creative
den Markt, wobei für mich nur Asus in Frage kommt. Möcht euch nicht auf die Nerven gehen, aber
falls jemandem noch was einfällt wäre ich euch überaus dankbar! Ansonsten Zalman Mic, DT770 plus
die Asus Essence 

Vielen Dank für euren Rat! Habt mir echt weitergeholfen


----------



## WasiliG (16. November 2011)

Da steht bei den beiden DTs Edition 2005 dahinter. Ist das kontraproduktiv? xD


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. November 2011)

nein, auf der beyerdynamic seite ist zu lesen, was PRO/Edition bedeutet 
Kopfhörer


----------



## WasiliG (16. November 2011)

Beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
Steht da als kabelos, und am Anfang hattest du mir ja dazu geraten. Analytisch klingt ja 
eig. ganz gut für jemanden der Klassik, Jazz, Soul hört eig ganz gut  Ist der 880 dem 770
vorzuziehen?

Nach dieser Frage lass ich euch aber auch in Ruh


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. November 2011)

wo steht da kabellos? 


> Bügel-Kopfhörer, HiFi/Stereo, halboffenes System, Frequenzbereich 5-35.000Hz, 3,5mm Klinkenanschluss, 6,3mm Klinkenanschluss



ja der dt880 ist dem 770 vorzuziehen, er klingt klarer, für mich persönlich einfach besser - aber das musst du entscheiden, für diesen KH würde ich aber die essence als soundkarte empfehlen, ich kann verstehen, dass du sparen musst aber die D2X ist nicht angemessen für einen kopfhörer von dieser qualität


----------



## WasiliG (16. November 2011)

Wenn du ganz nach links schaust steht da: Sound, Headsets/Kopfhörer, "Kopfhörer kabellos" 
Es ist also in dieser Kategorie zu finden :3 Anfrage bei Mindfactory ist schon raus ob es auch
dahin gehört >.<

Alles klar, die Essence + DT880 falls des net kabellos ist. Falls doch werd ich schaun.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
WasiliG


----------



## quaaaaaak (16. November 2011)

soweit ich weiß gibt es den kopfhörer nicht kabellos, frag mal bei denen nach


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Wenn Dir die Essence zu teuer ist, kannst Du auch eine andere Xonar nehmen. Ich würd halt nur schauen, das die Dolby Headphone bietet. Schau in den Artikel, den ich vorher verlinkt hab - ich meine, es gibt da 2-3 Modelle unter 60€ mit Dolby Headphone.

Ne Essence würde aber sicher den Klang hörbar verbessern, wenn Du Musikfan bist


----------



## WasiliG (16. November 2011)

Ja der Geldbeutel reicht aus 

Wird ein DT880 , ne Xonar Essence und ein Zalman Mic.

Vielen Dank für die Beratung!
Ich werde morgen in ein passendes Geschäft gehen und mich durch die DTs
durchhören, werde aber wohl beim 880 bleiben 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
WasiliG


----------



## quaaaaaak (17. November 2011)

das mit dem durchhören ist eine sehr kluge entscheidung


----------

